# irreconciliable differences



## GamblingCamel

> In the U.S. the concept of irreconcilable differences is often used as justification for a no-fault divorce. Any sort of difference between the two parties that either cannot be changed or the individual does not want to change can be considered irreconcilable differences. As a practical matter, courts seldom, if ever, inquire into what the differences actually are, and routinely grant a divorce.



I did a Google search for "diferenças irreconciliáveis" + "divórcio", and most of the examples referred to U.S. celebrities.
"A cantora americana Britney Spears pediu o divórcio do dançarino Kevin Federline, por "diferenças irreconciliáveis", segundo documentos apresentados hoje em um tribunal de Los Angeles."

In Portugal and Brazil, what would be the legal term that best approximates "irreconciliable differences"?


----------



## Joca

Incompatibilidade de gênio?


----------



## Fanaya

Eu diria _incompatibilidade de caracteres_, mas eu penso que convém precisar. Acho que no Direito Canónico do Matrimónio é a nomenclatura mais habitual, se bem que creio que, a priori, não é causa de divórcio ou separação conjugal (a Igreja Católica entende que não há duas pessoas iguais). Pelo contrário, diferenças irreconciliáveis pode referir-se, por exemplo, ao adultério certo e não perdoado ou à violência física e psíquica contra o outro cônyuge ou os filhos do casal, além da incompatibilidade de caracteres (entenda-se pessoalidades muito diferentes) se for tão grave que impedisse a vida conjugal. Quanto ao campo civil, suponho que a denominação será similar, já que neste caso, a legislação civil põe poucos obstáculos ao divórcio ou separação.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Fanaya said:


> Eu diria _incompatibilidade de caracteres_. Acho que no Direito Canónico do Matrimónio é a nomenclatura mais habitual, se bem que creio que, a priori, não é causa de divórcio ou separação conjugal (*a Igreja Católica entende que não há duas pessoas iguais*). Pelo contrário, diferenças irreconciliáveis pode referir-se, por exemplo, ao adultério certo e não perdoado ou à violência física e psíquica contra o outro cônyuge ou os filhos do casal, além da incompatibilidade de caracteres (entenda-se pessoalidades muito diferentes) se for tão grave que impedisse a vida conjugal. Quanto ao campo civil, suponho que a denominação será similar, já que neste caso, a legislação civil põe poucos obstáculos ao divórcio ou separação.


Thank you, Fanaya. I didn't understand the phrase that I boldfaced above. Might somebody be able to explain?


----------



## Alentugano

GamblingCamel said:


> Thank you, Fanaya. I didn't understand the phrase that I boldfaced above. Might somebody be able to explain?


_It's the Catholic church understanding that no two people are alike._ 
Does this make sense in english, GC?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Alentugano said:


> _It's the Catholic church understanding that no two people are alike._
> Does this make sense in english, GC?


Thanks. It's _igual_ in the sense of same/alike -- not equal.


----------



## Fanaya

It's easy to explain. Taking into account that the catholic marriage enjoys a presumption of indissolubility, the bond of matrimony is tried to be kept forever. That's why, despite Catholic Church strenuosly defends the equality between all the people, in order to avoid divorces and separations, they consider that people's personalities never match up, that is, nobody has the same personality as other people. Therefore, it's usual the emergence of frictions, because the spouses' personalities clash, but the Canon Law try not to annul the marriage, unless this conflicts are very serious.


----------



## Carfer

Duvido muito que nós algum dia tivessemos tido como fundamento de divórcio admissível algo parecido com as _'diferenças irreconciliáveis' _e, por isso, não temos um termo legal determinado_._ Há já bastantes anos, quando a política legislativa ia claramente no sentido de obstaculizar o divórcio, a lei tabelava os fundamentos, enumerando-os concreta e expressamente e nenhum correspondia a uma coisa tão vaga como as _'diferenças irreconciliáveis'. _Acrescente-se que, nessa altura, essas regras eram aplicáveis apenas aos casamentos civis, pouco numerosos e mal-vistos por uma sociedade profundamente conservadora e católica, já que quem se casava catolicamente não se podia divorciar em resultado da concordata entre o Estado Português e o Vaticano. Com a chegada da democracia e a reforma da legislação da família, não só os católicos ganharam o direito ao divórcio, como passou a ser fundamento de divórcio litigioso qualquer facto que traduzisse violação dos deveres conjugais por parte do cônjuge contra quem era requerido e que o juiz considerasse ser efectivamente comprometedor da vida em comum (naturalmente isto só se aplicava aos divórcios litigiosos, visto que os obtidos por mútuo consentimento não necessitavam de que fosse alegada qualquer razão). Em todo o caso, ainda assim era necessário fazer a prova de factos concretos, pelo que o divórcio não seria concedido se o requerente fosse para tribunal alegando simplesmente que não conseguia entender-se com o cônjuge. Hoje já nem divórcio litigioso, propriamente dito, temos. Hoje temos o 'divórcio sem consentimento de um dos cônjuges', em cujos fundamentos se mantém como cláusula genérica qualquer facto que demonstre a ruptura definitiva do casamento, além da ausência sem notícias ou da separação consecutiva por mais de um ano e a alteração das faculdades mentais que comprometa a possibilidade de vida em comum. Ainda assim, continuamos a falar de factos, não propriamente de '_diferenças_'. A sugestão do Joca não me parece mal, mas não corresponde, realmente, a uma categoria legal nossa.

P.S. Quando comecei a escrever este post ainda só existia o do Joca. Não considerei os demais, que vou agora ler.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Don't go away, C.  I'll be back in about two hours. 
That's how long it will probably take me to read 13 _wide_ lines of text (via Safari on Macbook) .. _plus, there's even a P.S._ 

Thank you much. I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> Don't go away, C. I'll be back in about two hours.
> That's how long it will probably take me to read 13 _wide_ lines of text (via Safari on Macbook) .. _plus, there's even a P.S._
> 
> Thank you much. I'm looking forward to reading it.


 
Sorry, GC, I frequently forget how hard it can be for you and other non-native readers of Portuguese to translate these technical matters.
Anyway, there's something I didn't take into account in my previous post: _'irreconcilable differences'_ are ground for a non-fault divorce. That's a major difference between our non-fault divorce and other non-fault divorce laws. Ours doesn't require (and never did, actually) the petitioner to plead neither _'irreconcilable differences'_ nor any ground whatsoever as a ground for divorce. Mutual consent is enough. Both partners had/have to sign and file a mutual consent divorce document with the court (nowadays with the Civil Registry Office) and to confirm it personally with the Judge/Registrar and that's all, without needing to allege any ground besides their own will. In my previous post I assumed that _'irreconcilable differences'_ were ground for a showing-of-fault divorce and tried to fit them into our own requirements for a showing-of-fault divorce and found that there's no way of doing that. Anyway, I confirm that we don't have that category _'irreconcilable differences'_ in our laws.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Our [non-fault divorce] doesn't require (and never did, actually) the petitioner to plead neither _'irreconcilable differences'_ nor any ground whatsoever as a ground for divorce. Mutual consent is enough. Both partners had/have to sign and file a mutual consent divorce document with the court (nowadays with the Civil Registry Office) and to confirm it personally with the Judge/Registrar and that's all, without needing to allege any ground besides their own will.


What's the term in Portuguese for "a mutual consent divorce"? Does that now apply to all marriages -- both civil and Catholic?

Also, how would you translate this into EN?
"*Duvido *muito que nós algum dia *tivessemos tido* como fundamento de divórcio admissível  ... "


----------



## marta12

Sim e não, à primeira pergunta.

Existia uma concordata/acordo entre o estado e a religião católica, segundo o qual quem fosse casado pela Igreja, obrigatoriamente também casava pelo civil, não se podia divorciar, embora se pudesse separar, como é óbvio.

Mais tarde, com a chegada da democracia, como disse o Carfer, a concordata foi revista e qualquer pessoa casada pela igreja, que também é obrigada a casar pelo civil, pode-se divorciar, nos termos que o Carfer explicou.

Mas aos olhos da Igreja o primeiro casamento permanece válido. Os católicos, pelo menos os portugueses, já não se importam com a opinião da Igreja no que toca ao casamento e ao divórcio.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> *Both partners had/have to sign and file a mutual consent divorce document with the court* (nowadays with the Civil Registry Office) and to confirm it personally with the Judge/Registrar and that's all, without needing to allege any ground besides their own will.


I'm not a lawyer and I've never been divorced. Plus, laws in the USA differ from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.
However, I think it's sometimes possible to divorce one's spouse without his or her consent just by using "irreconciliable differences" as the justification.

Below is a Yahoo conversation on the subject. Not exactly a reliable source, but I like anecdotal information.  



> Question ~~ Can a person get divorce without the other party concent in the state of North Carolina?
> my husband want to get divorce and he told me he doesn't need me to sign any paper cause is not necessary, im wondering if that true or he just wants to scare me, also i don't have a lawyer cause i don't ave the money to pay for one, does he has to pay one for me??





> Best answer ~~
> If you two don't have children together, nor own property together, then yes that's true. He can divorce you without your consent.
> I live in North Carolina.


----------



## Archimec

GamblingCamel said:


> "*Duvido *muito que nós algum dia *tivessemos tido* como fundamento de divórcio admissível  ... "



I seriously doubt that we've ever had, as a ground for an admissible(?) divorce...?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Archimec said:


> I seriously doubt that we've ever had, as a ground for an admissivel(?) divorce...?
> I seriously doubt that we've ever had anything like "irreconciliable differences" as admissible grounds for divorce.



What verb conjugation is _tivessemos tido_?  Verbix.com lists the _Subjuntivo mais-que-perfeito_ of TER as _tivéssemos tido_. 
It's not characteristic of Carfer to make a spelling mistake, so I'm confused.

Thanks, Archi.


----------



## William Stein

GamblingCamel said:


> What verb conjugation is _tivessemos tido_? Verbix.com lists the _Subjuntivo mais-que-perfeito_ of TER as _tivéssemos tido_.
> It's not characteristic of Carfer to make a spelling mistake, so I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks, Archi.


 
Hi GC,

I don't think you have to find an equivalent in the Portugueuse legal system if no such equivalent exists, so why not just say "diferenças irreconciliáveis" (you wouldn't be the first

*Quem - NOTÍCIAS - Olivia Wilde pede o divórcio*


11 mar. 2011 *...* A atriz alegou "*diferenças irreconciliáveis*" com o marido. revistaquem.globo.com/Revista/Quem/0,,EMI217644-9531,00.html

*I don't think a legal system that is strongly based on Christian values would accept "irreconciliable differences" as a basis for divorce. It took them a long to time to permit any kind of divorce at all. I'm not familiar with the early case law but I imagine the first divorces were granted for reasons such as "inability to consummate the marriage" (for the biblical motive of procreation), adultery, "shotgun marriages" (based on coercion), etc., but not something as psychological as "irreconcilable differences".*


----------



## Carfer

GamblingCamel said:


> However, I think it's sometimes possible to divorce one's spouse without his or her consent just by using "irreconciliable differences" as the justification.


 
I guess so, at least in some jurisdictions. It has been a long time since I was last involved professionally with an american divorce (a californian one, as far as I can remember) and I recall that one of the spouses said that the couple had irreconcilable differences and the other spouse had to declare, in the same petition, that he didn't deny that claim, but I think that other jurisdictions may grant a divorce as long as the party seeking it says the couple has irreconcilable differences. It makes sense since if one partner is unable to reconcile their differences the court has to recognize that the marriage has broken down. It takes two to tango, right? But I may be wrong on this, of course.



> What's the term in Portuguese for "a mutual consent divorce"? Does that now apply to all marriages -- both civil and Catholic?


 
_'Divórcio por mútuo consentimento'. _As I said in my previous post this kind of divorce doesn't require the spouses to allege a ground for divorce, not even the_ 'irreconcilable differences' _one, just their will of getting divorced.Both forms of divorce, _'Divórcio por mútuo consentimento' _and_ 'divórcio sem consentimento de um dos cônjuges' (_a showing-fault-divorce with a great latitude of grounds), apply to all marriages, independently of their form of celebration, civil or religious, this later one being largely just a matter of tradition and therefore largely dissociated from true religious beliefs. 

There's an accent missing in '_tivéssemos_', actually. Sorry. Furthermore I should have placed _'admissível'_ next to '_fundamento_' because it's the '_fundamento_' that is admissible, not the divorce. As I wrote it it is not exactly incorrect, but it is surely ambiguous.



William Stein said:


> Hi GC,
> 
> I don't think you have to find an equivalent in the Portugueuse legal system if no such equivalent exists, so why not just say "diferenças irreconciliáveis"


 


I fully agree.


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> I guess so, at least in some jurisdictions. It has been a long time since I was last involved professionally with an american divorce (a californian one, as far as I can remember) and I recall that one of the spouses said that the couple had irreconcilable differences and the other spouse had to declare, in the same petition, that he didn't deny that claim, but I think that other jurisdictions may grant a divorce as long as the party seeking it says the couple has irreconcilable differences. It makes sense since if one partner is unable to reconcile their differences the court has to recognize that the marriage has broken down. It takes two to tango, right? But I may be wrong on this, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> _'Divórcio por mútuo consentimento'. _As I said in my previous post this kind of divorce doesn't require the spouses to allege a ground for divorce, not even the_ 'irreconcilable differences' _one, just their will of getting divorced.Both forms of divorce, _'Divórcio por mútuo consentimento' _and_ 'divórcio sem consentimento de um dos cônjuges' (_a showing-fault-divorce with a great latitude of grounds), apply to all marriages, independently of their form of celebration, civil or religious, this later one being largely just a matter of tradition and therefore largely dissociated from true religious beliefs.
> 
> .


 
That sounds very liberal. According to this blurb, Portuguese divorce laws were liberalized in 1910 but then made more reactionary under Salazar, but I guess they have been "re-liberalized" since then:

*Portugal*
After the 1910 Revolution in Portugal, laws were passed to liberalize family law. Divorce was legalized on November 3, 1910. Later those family laws were overturned during the dictatorship of António de Oliveira Salazar around 1940.
http://molly.kalafut.org/marriage/divorce.html


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> That sounds very liberal. According to this blurb, Portuguese divorce laws were liberalized in 1910 but then made more reactionary under Salazar, but I guess they have been "re-liberalized" since then:
> 
> *Portugal*
> After the 1910 Revolution in Portugal, laws were passed to liberalize family law. Divorce was legalized on November 3, 1910. Later those family laws were overturned during the dictatorship of António de Oliveira Salazar around 1940.
> http://molly.kalafut.org/marriage/divorce.html


 
Divorce was introduced after Portugal became a Republic in 1910. In 1940, Salazar's Government concluded a treaty (the _'Concordata'_) with the Holy See, by way of which the State recognized catholic marriages as valid and, although retaining some control as to the capacity of nubents to marry, put catholic marriages under the canonic law, although still retaining the republican laws. That's why divorce was not allowed to couples who had choosen to marry in the church (catholics who opted for civil marriage were allowed to divorce though), as the canonic law allows anullment but not divorce. The Church being tightly tied to the dictatorship, a lot of pressure was put on the Portuguese citizenry to marry catholically, civil marriage being thereafter socially frowned upon. So it became quite minoritary. I choosed to marry by the the civil law in 1973 and I distinctly recall that the officiating Registrar had trouble conducting the wedding cerimony to the point that I, having by then concluded my Law studies, had to give him a hand telling him what the proceedings should be. He later confessed to me that it was just the second civil marriage he had performed in all his thirty years long career as a Registrar. I married in small province town, but the incident nevertheless illustrates quite well the ambience that surrounded civil marriage in those days.
After the 1974 revolution, which put Portugal again on a democratic course, the new government renegociated the Concordata in 1975 and divorce became again available for all citizens. The Church, its power undermined by its collaboration with the dictatorship, had been unable to counter the iniciative.
Since then our divorce laws have evolved a lot but have always been ahead of other European countries (even countries that have been lately quite progressive as far as social matters are concerned, like our neighbouring Spain). And yes, that's true, our present day divorce law is quite liberal. Since 2008 we even have e-divorce (you guessed right, electronic divorce), a way of applying for divorce via internet, the identity of the divorcees being guaranteed by the electronic signature embedded in our new citizen ID cards. The decision is almost immediate.


----------



## William Stein

Thanks, Carfer, that's very interesting.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Since 2008 we even have e-divorce (you guessed right, electronic divorce), a way of applying for divorce via internet, the identity of the divorcees being guaranteed by the electronic signature embedded in our new citizen ID cards. The decision is almost immediate.



Em casos específicos, sem filhos menores, bens, alimentos ou casa de morada de família, pode ser decretado sumariamente no prazo de uma hora, sendo por isso conhecido como Divórcio na Hora.

[B]http://www.direitonahora.com[/B]
PROCURAÇÃO NA HORA
*DIVÓRCIO NA HORA*
ASSINATURA NA HORA
CONTRATO NA HORA
CONSULTA NA HORA
AUTENTICAÇÃO NA HORA
PAGAMENTO NA HORA
CASA NA HORA
CASAMENTO NA HORA
*TRADUÇÃO NA HORA*
NOTÁRIO NA HORA
MEDIAÇÃO NA HORA


----------



## William Stein

GamblingCamel said:


> *http://www.direitonahora.com*
> PROCURAÇÃO NA HORA
> *DIVÓRCIO NA HORA*
> 
> *TRADUÇÃO NA HORA*


 
So what's the connection between Divórcio and Tradução? Tradurre è tradire?


----------



## GamblingCamel

William Stein said:


> So what's the connection between Divórcio and Tradução? *Tradurre è tradire?*


*ROFL WM*


----------



## Fanaya

William Stein said:


> *I don't think a legal system that is strongly based on Christian values would accept "irreconciliable differences" as a basis for divorce. It took them a long to time to permit any kind of divorce at all. I'm not familiar with the early case law but I imagine the first divorces were granted for reasons such as "inability to consummate the marriage" (for the biblical motive of procreation), adultery, "shotgun marriages" (based on coercion), etc., but not something as psychological as "irreconcilable differences".*



Getting divorced is, obviously, forbidden for catholic parishioners, but it's just possible you can get a canonical nullity. In fact, it's not allowed to claim 'irreconciliable differences' itself as a ground for nullity, but there's a legal vacuum on this matter so, as an exception, this reason could be put forward to justify the nullity if the conjugal consortium is non-viable due to a vast number of causes. There's absolutely no doubt about that it's an unusual statement for an ecclesiastical court and it won't be probably taken into account in order to preserve the bond of matrimony. But I've studied some canonical affairs and, occasionaly (twice, to be honest), the ecclesiastical court accepted this argument (both of them due to the incessant quarrels between the partner), although, once, the second court which had to confirm the sentence turned it down.

Anyway, since you say, it's a hazy cause, seldom accepted (but, oddly enough, you would be surprised about how many lawsuits are brought claiming this cause). In my opinion, a lot of alternative causes could be accepted instead of this one, such as mental illness (a technicality), impotence (not sterelity, because it's not considered as a diriment impediment of divine right) and so on (by the way, with regard to the adultery and the physical or physic violence, it won't be cause of nullity, but separation).

With regard to the civil legislation, I think it doesn't exist neither in Portugal, nor anywhere where there is a "civilized" legal system.


----------



## William Stein

Fanaya said:


> Wow, that's horrible. That means that a woman whose husband beats her or commits adultery is condemned to never remarry or even have sex again with another man.


----------



## Fanaya

From this point of view, she'll (or he, because, although is really odd a woman beats her husband, it's not crazy and, with regard to commiting adultery, both of them, husband and woman, are able to) never be able to get married by catholic marriage and, by extension, to have sex. But, thank God, it's possible to obtain a civil divorce and remarry by civil ceremony, so nowadays, this anachronisms of Catholic Church are played down.


----------



## GamblingCamel

_br.answers.yahoo.com_



> Como faço pra dar entrada no divorcio?
> Tenhoi um amigo que foi casado em Fortaleza-CE e esta morando atualmente em Sâo Paulo, como ele faz pra dar entrada no divorcio?





> Tem que saber se houve a Separação Judicial e se a mesma foi averbada no regisro civil. Dessa forma, poderá requerer o Divórcio,
> ou no caso de separação de fato por 3 anos consecutivos, qualquer dos cônjuges tem a possibilidade de requerer o divórcio.
> 
> O divórcio por mútuo consentimento pode ser requerido por ambos os cônjuges, de comum acordo, no tribunal ou na conservatória do registo civil se, neste caso, o casal não tiver filhos menores. Caso tenham filhos menores, o exercício do respectivo poder paternal já terá que estar judicialmente regulado.
> O divórcio por mútuo consentimento não necessita de qualquer fundamento. A vontade dos cônjuges é o bastante.
> 
> O divórcio litigioso pode ser requerido no tribunal por um dos cônjuges contra o outro, com algum dos fundamentos previstos nos artigos 1779º e 1781º do Código Civil.
> Os fundamentos que legitimam o pedido de divórcio litigioso são:
> - a violação culposa dos deveres conjugais, quando a violação, pela sua gravidade ou reiteração, comprometa a possibilidade da vida em comum.
> - a separação de facto por três anos consecutivos;
> - a separação de facto por um ano se o divórcio for requerido por um dos cônjuges sem oposição do outro;
> - a alteração das faculdades mentais do outro cônjuge, quando dure há mais de três anos e, pela sua gravidade, comprometa a possibilidade de vida em comum;
> - a ausência, sem que do ausente haja notícias, por tempo não inferior a dois anos.


----------



## Fanaya

GamblingCamel said:


> a violação culposa dos deveres conjugais, quando a violação, pela sua gravidade ou reiteração, comprometa a possibilidade da vida em comum.



Eis aqui, na minha opinião, uma causa equivalente à incompatibilidade de caracteres.



GamblingCamel said:


> a ausência, sem que do ausente haja notícias, por tempo não inferior a dois anos.



A propósito, eu acho que isto daria lugar à declaração ou atestado de óbito (falecimento), de modo que o vínculo extinguir-se-ia por causa da inexistência (entende-se que a pessoa faleceu, se bem que pode ser revogado se aparecer, embora que eu saiba, nesse caso, ao menos em Espanha, não é possível restabelecer o matrimónio) de outro cônjuge, já que o matrimónio é um negócio jurídico bilateral.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Originally Posted by *GamblingCamel*
> 
> 
> a violação culposa dos deveres conjugais, quando a violação, pela sua gravidade ou reiteração, comprometa a possibilidade da vida em comum.
> 
> 
> 
> Eis aqui, na minha opinião, uma causa equivalente à incompatibilidade de caracteres.
> 
> *Não, de todo. Tratava-se da violação de deveres concretos (respeito, fidelidade, coabitação, cooperação e assistência de que são exemplo as injúrias, os maus tratos, o adultério, o abandono do lar, a não comparticipação nas despesas do lar, etc.) que não se reconduzem a um fundamento tão vago e genérico como são as 'diferenças irreconciliáveis', a 'incompatibilidade de caracteres'. Digo 'tratava-se' porque este art.º 1779º tem hoje uma redacção totalmente diferente. Hoje, servirá de fundamento qualquer facto que mostre a ruptura do casamento, independentemente de ser ou não culposo ou de poder configurar violação de algum daqueles deveres específicos. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GamblingCamel*
> 
> 
> a ausência, sem que do ausente haja notícias, por tempo não inferior a dois anos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A propósito, eu acho que isto daria lugar à declaração ou atestado de óbito (falecimento), de modo que o vínculo extinguir-se-ia por causa da inexistência (entende-se que a pessoa faleceu, se bem que pode ser revogado se aparecer, embora que eu saiba, nesse caso, ao menos em Espanha, não é possível restabelecer o matrimónio) de outro cônjuge, já que o matrimónio é um negócio jurídico bilateral.
> 
> *Podia dar, mas o tempo mínimo para que possa ocorrer a declaração de morte presumida são dez anos (ou cinco, se o ausente tiver completado 80 anos). Para obter o divórcio, o cônjuge não precisa de esperar tanto tempo. Hoje em dia basta a ausência ou separação por mais de um ano para se poder divorciar.*
Click to expand...

 
Acho que estamos a sair já do domínio linguístico, mas antes que alguém que por aqui passe tome por boas as condições para se divorciar acima transcritas, que já estão desactualizadas, devo dizer que actualmente, em Portugal, fora dos casos de mútuo consentimento, uma pessoa pode divorciar-se sem consentimento do outro cônjuge com um dos seguintes fundamentos:

a) A separação de facto por um ano consecutivo; 
b) A alteração das faculdades mentais do outro cônjuge, quando dure há mais de um ano e, pela sua gravidade, comprometa a possibilidade de vida em comum; 
c) A ausência, sem que do ausente haja notícias, por tempo não inferior a um ano; 
d) Quaisquer outros factos que, independentemente da culpa dos cônjuges, mostrem a ruptura definitiva do casamento.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> a declaração de morte presumida são dez anos (ou cinco, se o ausente tiver completado 80 anos)



Em Espanha há várias possibilidades adicionais, além das ditas acima (com a pequena diferença de que a idade estabelecida aqui são 75 anos):

a) Produzindo-se a desaparição em circunstâncias perigosas (entenda-se que havia alguém a exercer violência contra a pessoa), estabeleceu-se um prazo dum ano para a concessão da morte presumida.

b) Caso a desaparição fosse por causa dum sinistro de tráfego aéreo, naufrágio ou imersão mar adentro os prazos serão o seguintes:

1) Se o cadáver for identificado, entende-se que a pessoa faleceu após três meses desde a data da desaparição, excepto se fosse achado antes desse prazo, pois nesse caso, utilizar-se-ia a data do achado. Creio que esta regra também é aplicável mesmo se o cadáver não fosse identificado, mas sim o naufrágio, mas não estou certo.

2) Se o naufrágio não tivesse sido comprovado, depois de transcorridos seis meses desde a falta de notícias ou, se a aeronave ou navio tivesse um destino certo, transcorridos seis meses desde a data de chegada prevista é possível obter a *declaração de ausência*. No entanto, até não ter transcorrido outros três meses não é possível obteres a declaração de morte presumida.

c) Quando a pessoa faz parte dum contigente bélico, soldado ou diplomata auxiliar, depois de transcorridos dois anos desde a assinatura do acordo de paz ou trega (curiosamente não é aplicável às missões de paz).

Então, em Espanha, sim cabe a possibilidade de que uma pessoa seja declarada falecida antes do cônjuge possa aceder ao divórcio. Essa foi a razão pela qual, _mea culpa_, eu disse que isso aconteceria, sem ter em conta que a legislação portuguesa e a espanhola são diferentes.


----------

